# get it, got it



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I got my reverse osmosis water to night









So I'm gona use what water I have left in my mix station (treated tap water) and that will be the last of that.

As far as all the spring water goes I'm gonna add a stress zyme to all the jugs shake them and put the cap back on and maybe use them at a later date who knows?

is that ok?

hope fully this water that iuse this ime is more cycled than the last, its been cycling for the last week and a hlf.

I can't wait for my water to go through its cycle, how long does this red hair algae usually last?

Oh yeah I don't know if I got RO/DI water or just regular RO water.

how can you tell and what does the DI sand for??

thanks peoples!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

just buy a unit. you can get them for $60 off ebay new... water only needs to be mixed and heated for a day before =water change. you dont need to add any stress zyme. it will only be taken out by your skimmer. di stands for deionization, takes out the finest particles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

$60? Link?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

thanks guys I may buy a unit sooner or later but not now.

so u think the spring water is ok to use then by its self, some one told me it may as well be tap water.

oh well ill just see what happens buy just adding it.

I know I aint adding tap water any more though.

not for a while any way, and not unconditioned either.

holla!


----------

